# I'm losing my d***n mind. Help me pick.



## e.rose (Feb 1, 2015)

I've had a rough day for no other reason than it was a seriously annoying day.

Went to Kroger after church... realized I didn't have my wallet.

Went home. Got my wallet. Went to Kroger. Got home... realized I left my prescription in the checkout lane.

Went to Kroger. Got my prescription back. Came home... spilled lots of stuff, broke a few things... just... it was just a Murphy's Law day.

And then I spent the later part of the evening stressing about pricing and senior model programs and I MIGHT have had a slight mental breakdown... that my husband lovingly fixed with what he calls his "Good Mood Cocktail", which consisted of St. Johns Wort and 5-HTP, a hug, a kiss, and reassurance that I'm overthinking literally all things, and that sh*t takes time, and I'm doing just fine.

That being said... after taking a break and playing a nerdy game of Hearthstone, where I proceeded to hold my own until I finally got my ass handed to me at the end, I put Futurama on my second monitor, and got back to work.

And NOW...

I can't decide which image I want to put up to go with my "About Me" text on my website, and on the "Note From The Photographer" page in the hardcopy magazine I give my potential senior clients.

I had image 1 up for a while. And then I decided I wanted image 2 in the magazine. But THEN I decided for consistency's sake, I should have the same image both online and in the book... and now I can't decide which one to go with.

I am probably going to regret asking this, after seeing the direction my "About Me" post rant went last time, but I'm asking anyway.

I'm just gonna be completely transparent and say that I am 100% emotionally and mentally fragile right now, so if you've always wanted to be a huge d*ck to me, now's your chance. However, if you fancy yourself a decent person, just let me know which of the two you like better.

I'm not asking what you think I should have *instead* of these two... I'm not asking if you feel my clothing choices are "professional" enough... neither of these were shot with the intention of specifically being for my website or ANY business materials for that matter. One was taken on a photo shoot where, for some damn reason, a friend wanted me to model for him, and the other was taken during down time at a wedding I was working with another friend.

But I digress... I just want to know which one you think would work better. 1? or 2? Those are your only choices. No C&C (I didn't take the images anyway). No suggestions for reshoot... just tell me if you like 1 or 2 better. 

1. 
      2.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 1, 2015)

Damn - I really like both.  I'm going to say #1, only because I like that you are looking at me, the potential customer.

Sorry you're having a rotten day and glad hubby is making it better.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 1, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Damn - I really like both.  I'm going to say #1, only because I like that you are looking at me, the potential customer.



Yeah that was one reason why I was considering #1.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 1, 2015)

I like #2 but agree that looking at the viewer is more effective.  Although teenagers do like to avoid eye contact!


----------



## pgriz (Feb 1, 2015)

The good news, Emily, is that you got a crappy day out of the system (we all get them, sooner or later, and we all are glad when they're gone), your husband understands, and both pictures are very nice, although I slightly (smidgen -level slightly) prefer the second one.  No strong rational reason that I can give for that preference.  

As for having slight mental breakdowns...  that's not your style.  You DA Rock.  Even when you don't feel particularly Rocky.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 1, 2015)

One.  I like the eye contact, outfit, posture, framing.  It's a more intimate and feminine photo.  But dude, I remember you have much better photos than the 2nd one.  

PS, which one did Tommy shoot?  lol


----------



## jl1975 (Feb 1, 2015)

Both are great shots.  However, I think  the eye contact in #1 makes it the one to go with.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 1, 2015)

pgriz said:


> As for having slight mental breakdowns...  that's not your style.  You DA Rock.  Even when you don't feel particularly Rocky.



Ha, thank you for your vote of confidence. 



Vtec44 said:


> One.  I like the eye contact, outfit, posture, framing.  It's a more intimate and feminine photo.  But dude, I remember you have much better photos than the 2nd one.
> 
> PS, which one did Tommy shoot?  lol



HAHAHA... I forgot you guys know each other.

He shot the first one. My friend Matthew shot the other while we were shooting a wedding.

I have other photos, yes, but none that I thought fit the feel of what I'm doing.

I *thought* about using my self-portrait, but that one is a little too "bad assy", I think. I don't want to scare them away... hahaha.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 1, 2015)

I like number one, for the same reasons mentioned above. (I swear I thought it before I read it.  ) 

On a more serious note, I'm sorry you are having such a bad day. Can I recommend 







Just put it on as youre falling asleep and you're almost guaranteed to wake up refreshed. ;-)


----------



## tirediron (Feb 1, 2015)

#1 - Eye contact!


----------



## DavidVote (Feb 1, 2015)

#2 is the better of the two but #1 I can see your entire face so I know who I'm talking to.


----------



## Rick50 (Feb 1, 2015)

#1.


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 1, 2015)

Perhaps it's my senior-age mind that is 'going' faster than I thought it would, but I'm going to vote for 'none of the above'.  If I HAD to pick one, then #2.

Why?  To me, #1 looks like you are somewhat apprehensive, perhaps even afraid to *DO SOMETHING BOLD* in your picture-taking.  It seems like you may be 'afraid' to take on and successfully complete a photography project.  #2 strikes me as presenting a more 'whimsical' outlook on things, perhaps showing a more 'delicate' nature that if a client starts yelling at you, you might start crying.  As I guy, I'd either yell back at them, and perhaps tell them they got the wrong photographer.  I'm also getting grumpier every year, like the 'Grumpy Old Men' movie.

The opposite is a picture of an entrepreneur that was a competitor of mine 30 years ago in the fledgling PC software industry...Peter Norton.  His pose on the packaging with his arms crossed at his chest projected 'confidence', but I also saw it as a rather 'pompous' pose as well.  He made millions when he sold his company to what now is Symantec and I went broke as I couldn't cover the advertising costs.

SO, where you likely want your picture to 'present' to the world is a degree of confidence that you can handle the project regardless of obstacles, do it very well, and present the client with results you'd be justifiably proud of and the client more than willing to show/display/use those pictures as expected.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 2, 2015)

Add a second badass picture.  Problem solved.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 2, 2015)

Keep away from st johns wort very addictive people don't realise how powerful it is


----------



## Forkie (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm going with the second, too.  And here's why:

Your expression and body language in your first image suggests vulnerability, shyness, and with your arm across your body, defensiveness.   Whereas, in the second you appear upright, with your shoulders up and head held high. You look alert, confident and stimulated.

Eye contact is not necessary here.  And even if it were, I think your first image has the wrong kind of eye contact.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Feb 2, 2015)

pic1 is sexy with the arm across pulling the clothes tight and emphasize the body shape and the eye to eye just tops it for me.

John.


----------



## KenC (Feb 2, 2015)

#1 is a far better portrait, imo, in terms of lighting, expression, framing, etc.  I understand the comments others have made about the subtleties of it, but you could drive yourself crazy that way and not pick anything.  Anyhow, if I were looking to hire someone, I don't know that I'd be looking for assertive and "in-your-face" and might prefer the thoughtful "vibe" of the first one.


----------



## MRnats (Feb 2, 2015)

1


----------



## e.rose (Feb 2, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Keep away from st johns wort very addictive people don't realise how powerful it is



Don't worry, I can't take it anymore anyway. I started the BC pill yesterday and they don't play nice together... 



Forkie said:


> I'm going with the second, too.  And here's why:
> 
> Your expression and body language in your first image suggests vulnerability, shyness, and with your arm across your body, defensiveness.   Whereas, in the second you appear upright, with your shoulders up and head held high. You look alert, confident and stimulated.
> 
> Eye contact is not necessary here.  And even if it were, I think your first image has the wrong kind of eye contact.



Thanks for your feedback.

I'm actually leaning towards the second I think. Your post is in agreement with a few of my friends that I've asked outside of this forum, haha.


----------



## rlemert (Feb 2, 2015)

I've only cast one vote, but my wife and I agree that we like #2 better. My wife's comment about #1 was that your expression says "do not take my picture", while I thought it gave more of a "what can I do to jerk you around" vibe. Either way, it might be appropriate for your mood today - but I think #2 produces a more pleasant reaction in the viewer.

(I also find that the combination of you in that red dress is absolutely stunning. It's not why I voted for #2, but it does make a very nice bonus.)


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm voting for #2. I feel like it's brighter and a little... happier, and people like that happiness crap.


----------



## limr (Feb 2, 2015)

#2 for the exact reasons Forkie mentioned. The eye contact in #1 is good but the pose suggest insecurity. The second pose projects more confidence.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 2, 2015)

1 is emotionally stronger and a better image
2 is stronger technically 

Go with #1


----------



## Karsyn Taelyr (Feb 2, 2015)

I love photo 2! The lighting is beautiful and you look more inviting! You're gorgeous by the way


----------



## e.rose (Feb 2, 2015)

rlemert said:


> (I also find that the combination of you in that red dress is absolutely stunning. It's not why I voted for #2, but it does make a very nice bonus.)



D'awwwwww, thanks. 



minicoop1985 said:


> and people like that happiness crap.


 



Karsyn Taelyr said:


> You're gorgeous by the way


D'awwwwww, thanks, again.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 5, 2015)

I like the first one a lot more.

The second looks too stiff and awkward (mostly because your hands are blah and it feels like I can hear the photographer saying "okay now look out into the distance all introspectively, omg perdect).

And because I always associate photographer bio pics with the kind of images they take. If the bio pic is "meh" then I assume they photographer will settle for "meh" when photographing me.

So while the first might suggest insecurity, to me it shows a strong emotional connection to the camera, which makes me believe that that's what you aim for in your photos and thus, will give me during my shoot.

So meta


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 5, 2015)

I think the eye contact is mandatory for your stated purpose. #2 is a good shot but not for what you intend here.

Having said that, #1 is while technically speaking a good shot, as others have said your facial expression and body language just does not work here.

Re-shoot #1, but get a confidant look on your face, and do something different with your arms/hands.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 5, 2015)

I prefer #2.  In #1 your expression and pose reminds me of the look my kids give me when they are getting yelled at or know they are in trouble.


----------



## Tabe (Feb 5, 2015)

#2 all the way - not even close.  #2 has much sharper focus and a far better facial expression.  Yeah, you get eye contact with #1 but you also get a strong "I'm so nervous and awkward" vibe from it plus the facial expression I don't think projects the message you want to send.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 5, 2015)

And you though it was going to be easy(ier)...


----------



## e.rose (Feb 6, 2015)

pgriz said:


> And you though it was going to be easy(ier)...



It actually was. This wasn't the only place I asked around. I live in Nashville you know. I'm surrounded by artists.  

I just needed to bounce ideas off people. Everyone has valid points, but I made up my mind after seeing some responses here and talking to some friends. It wasn't based on popular vote, it was based on the *types* of responses I got.


----------

